# Finally!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I finally got the new off of my new Matthews Bow! I shot a small buck................... a very small buck. a very very small buck. I thought it was a doe. O well I have some good eatin ahead.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats!!! Smaller the better in my book, big horns don't taste worth a darn...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

congrats should be very tasty!


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats on the fresh meat.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Good Deal! Little ones are very tasty!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

